# New Raptors Home Jersey!



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

For those of you with Raptors NBA TV, the new Chris Bosh commerical has him wearing the new home jersey's. They are white with black trim and "Raptors" is written in red.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Cool.

Somebody post the picture and I'll give them some uCash for doing so.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

ya i saw the commercial, they look pretty good.


----------



## 12AL21 (Jan 29, 2006)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

Guys, i'll try and get a screencap if i can.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

ya i wanna see. hopefully they'll fully eliminate the purple. like come on, a purple "dinosaur" is our logo. haha.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

im not watching the WNBA to see a commercial, sorry


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> im not watching the WNBA to see a commercial, sorry


The WNBA is some good basketball. Don't hate.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

am i the only one that dosent mind the purple? not the purple jerseys those have to go but i dont mind there being some purple in it


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

madman said:


> am i the only one that dosent mind the purple? not the purple jerseys those have to go but i dont mind there being some purple in it


i never minded the purple....it was unique and all and i always figured that whenever playoff season would roll around we could say that the toronto raptors' fans have "purple fever"....but meh, new team calls for changes so i dont mind it....


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

PIC PLEASE!!! I wanna see this jersey soo bad.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

ill try to get one


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

kweli109 said:


> The WNBA is some good basketball. Don't hate.


lmao


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I Knew I Should Have Waited Until This Year To Get My Home Jersey!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raps NBA TV also has a new ticker/news bar at the bottom of the screen and it's in those colours that mr hoopster mentioned.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Unfortunately I can't find any pictures right now, if I can I'll post them, if someone else finds some, please post them. (run on sentence, so what)


Are you sure what you saw wasn't him wearing one of their practice jerseys though?


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

ss03 said:


> Unfortunately I can't find any pictures right now, if I can I'll post them, if someone else finds some, please post them. (run on sentence, so what)
> 
> 
> Are you sure what you saw wasn't him wearing one of their practice jerseys though?





My brother(Blazer Freak)said they got new Jerseys and he never saw the commercial so it probably wasnt


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Can you explain how the Jersey looked so I can get an idea. That'd be great!

I'm looking for pictures of the new ones to so Ill post em if I find any :biggrin:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

how do i post pictures? i made a version of what the new jerseys away, home, & alternate should look like myself, and they came out F'ing sweet. i've been drinking allnight so i won't bother, but i got them as my msn display pic and got nothing but good commentsd about them. somebody drop knowledge and ill show u what they should be looking like, tho from the discription given, mine may be alittle bit off.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

southeasy said:


> how do i post pictures? i made a version of what the new jerseys away, home, & alternate should look like myself, and they came out F'ing sweet. i've been drinking allnight so i won't bother, but i got them as my msn display pic and got nothing but good commentsd about them. somebody drop knowledge and ill show u what they should be looking like, tho from the discription given, mine may be alittle bit off.



You get the Link code to the pictures(one way is right click on the pic and go to properties and copy that address bar that is long) then you copy them and go to the button that is a yellow square with a grey mountain on it, click it and then paste the code. The button is right next to the button with the Earth and Paperclip, the butons Im talking about are in the Box you type your reply in


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

NeoSamurai said:


> i never minded the purple....it was unique and all and i always figured that whenever playoff season would roll around we could say that the toronto raptors' fans have "purple fever"....but meh, new team calls for changes so i dont mind it....


 I actually _liked_ the purple.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

STILL no pictures? come on guys.


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

aizn said:


> STILL no pictures? come on guys.


You'd think it would be floating around the net somewhere by now.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

pics PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

mr hoopster said:


> Guys, i'll try and get a screencap if i can.


Appreciate it man.

Are you guys sure those are the real new Raptors home jerseys? Cause I'd think they'd be all over the net by now...

We need some pics in here!


----------



## PersianPlaya18 (Jan 1, 2006)

how often is that commercial on? i've been watching raps tv for about half an hour and i havn't seen it


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

alright, I myself will now magically turn this thread from worthless, to dream-like.

haha this is my conception, from reading posts & taking in knowledge during the off-season on what our jerseys COULD & should look like. Work done by me 










now i may be off, but my people, tell me what you think of these... I incorporated more red and took out the purp... i heard the logo change but didn't do anything about it.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

southeasy said:


> alright, I myself will now magically turn this thread from worthless, to dream-like.
> 
> haha this is my conception, from reading posts & taking in knowledge during the off-season on what our jerseys COULD & should look like. Work done by me
> 
> ...


 that looks good, too bad we cant make it bigger


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

I found the new alternate away jersey.










I'll try to capture the new home ones from the commerical if its on again.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

mr hoopster said:


> I found the new alternate away jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG those are ****** SWEET!

Can't Wait To See The Others! :clap: :clap: :clap: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

That looks photshopped to me...cause that is the exact pic of Bosh in his rookie year.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

MonkeyBallZJr said:


> That looks photshopped to me...cause that is the exact pic of Bosh in his rookie year.



You're right, it is the same picture. He's actually wearing the purple away jersey in the original pic. Good photoshop work though, that would be a nice jersey, and it may be what it really looks like and someone may have made it off of the commercial or something, but thats not the ACTUAL one.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

MonkeyBallZJr said:


> That looks photshopped to me...cause that is the exact pic of Bosh in his rookie year.


Yeah looks kinda sketch... but if they are real WOW.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

mr hoopster said:


> I found the new alternate away jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<img src="http://images.google.ca/images?q=tbn:yepfS032Yk66GM:upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/e/e0/Bosh.jpg/200px-Bosh.jpg">

It's a nice job, though.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

had me fooled


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

i was thinking "he shaved the mini fro and grew it back for yesterday morining!?!?!!!????"


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

mr hoopster said:


> I found the new alternate away jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is quite obviously fake...like mentioned before that picture is from Bosh's rookie season...ive seen it a few times, and dint speedy have that as his display pic for a long time? But that is some preety damn good photoshop work....also if that is what the jersey is suppose to look like those are preety sweet....


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

if thats the way they look, that is WAY better then the old ones.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

i dont like black, but i like them better than the purp (only cuz they got black on the back, wtf is up with that!?)


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

mr hoopster said:


> I found the new alternate away jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks dope! Whoever did that has some great Photoshop skills. If the new home jerseys look anything like that, that'd be awesome!

Anyways, any pics from the commercial yet?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

AirJordan™ said:


> That looks dope! Whoever did that has some great Photoshop skills. If the new home jerseys look anything like that, that'd be awesome!
> 
> Anyways, any pics from the commercial yet?


Has anybody else _seen_ the commerical yet?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Has anybody else _seen_ the commerical yet?


 No. :S
I watched for AGES!


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Has anybody else _seen_ the commerical yet?


nope


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

been lied to. why whould show something hidden like that in a commercial.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

lies I say!!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

southeasy said:


> alright, I myself will now magically turn this thread from worthless, to dream-like.
> 
> haha this is my conception, from reading posts & taking in knowledge during the off-season on what our jerseys COULD & should look like. Work done by me
> 
> ...


yessir this aint a lie, but it a good guess.


----------



## CHRISBOSH4 (Aug 16, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> lies I say!!


word


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

Are you guys talking about the comerical where they have the map of a Misc Canadian city with a Raptor standing beside it?

It lasts like 8 secs and they show it just before one of the summer league games. I saw it like 3 times today before I notice that Bosh is in a white jersey with Red "Raptors" on the front. 

It actually looks like a practice jersey to me, because it was just a plain white jersey with red writing.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

CrimsonShadows said:


> Are you guys talking about the comerical where they have the map of a Misc Canadian city with a raptor standing beside it?
> 
> It lasts like 8 secs and they show it just before one of the summer league games. I saw it like 3 times today before I notice that Bosh is in a white jersey with a Red
> "Raptors" on the front.
> ...


 Isn't that commercial really old though?


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

It's been on since before the draft I think. It started after the draft lottery.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

CCI says that new jerseys are going to be revealed *late September or early October*.


----------



## crazyshea (Jan 8, 2006)

anniebananerz said:


> CCI says that new jerseys are going to be revealed *late September or early October*.


I think we're going to see the jerseys in some nba live/2k7 screen shots if it isnt released soon.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

aizn said:


> ya i wanna see. hopefully they'll fully eliminate the purple. like come on, a purple "dinosaur" is our logo. haha.


Might as well call the team the Toronto Barneys.


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

Bring it back!


----------



## RHUBB54321 (Jun 16, 2006)

WORST JERSEY IN THE HISTORY OF THE NBA, HOWEVER THOSE BLACK ONES, PHOTOSHOPPED OR NOT, WERE SSSSSWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTT :clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Doggpound said:


> Bring it back!


I second that!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

^^ Hahaha I love the zigzag pinstripes. Ah the hazards of naming a team after a popular movie of the day.

So this four page thread has no pics of the jerseys?


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

i actually love the old pinstripes.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

i like the white pinstripes...
the purples....
yeah..


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

ya dude.. the black photoshopped ones were AWSOME... too bad those arent our real jerseys


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Doggpound said:


> Bring it back!


awsome jerseys


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

I've always liked those throwback jerseys. They're pretty sweet. Damn, the Raps should do like an old school promo where they and their opponents wear their throwback jerseys for a game. Lot's of pro sports teams do it...

Eh, I guess the jerseys you all saw in the commericials aren't the new ones comming out...


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

God, i hate those old jerseys with a passion...so *don't mask* corny looking...i read an article in GQ a while back ago that had the old raps uniform in the top 10 ugliest jerseys in the history of professional sports...i cant say i disagree....


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Doggpound said:


> Bring it back!


yeah...
I made a black version.. looks awesome.









​


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Doggpound said:


> Bring it back!


T-Mac or the jersey? :clown:


----------



## Jmac_04 (Jul 16, 2006)

oH God 
The black Jersey is awesome.....The raptors' jerseys are great

If the red Jersey become in the away jersey, it will be SO perfect

So, The Red Jersey be Away and this black jersey must be the home Jersey


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

black version looks SICKKKKKKK


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

They should wear the old jerseys just for kicks for a few games during the season.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

neoxsupreme said:


> They should wear the old jerseys just for kicks for a few games during the season.


 Why would they wear their old jerseys on their feet?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Come on man we need some official pics!!!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

JS03 said:


> yeah...
> I made a black version.. looks awesome.
> 
> 
> ...


WHOOOAAAA, I just shat my pants out of excitement.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

somebody close this thread until we actually have pictures, it's givin me false hopes!!!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

southeasy said:


>


false hopes for jersey ideas? :clown: 

i bet the real thing looks more like my pic i made then anything else said in this thread...our current home jerseys minus purple + red trim = sweet.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

so the jersey Bosh is wearing the black one is our home jersey?

Regular or alt??


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

where is the thread starter? he hasn't put any updates..mayb he got confused with "new jerseys" cause he didn't see last years jerseys..?!?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Tom Anselmi said the new unis will be out come September.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> so the jersey Bosh is wearing the black one is our home jersey?
> 
> Regular or alt??


Read the thread..

Someone photo-shopped that.

The best estimates are those three thingie made, white home, red away, black alternate.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

different_13 said:


> Read the thread..
> 
> Someone photo-shopped that.
> 
> The best estimates are those three thingie made, white home, red away, black alternate.


yep! :biggrin: 

and i think they look really good too... we'd have the best jerseys in the nba IMO


----------

